
Report of the WHO-China Joint Mission on Coronavirus Disease 2019 (Covid-19) [pdf] - wallflower
https://www.who.int/docs/default-source/coronaviruse/who-china-joint-mission-on-covid-19-final-report.pdf
======
arcticbull
IMO the flagship items are:

\- The marginal case fatality rate is 0.7% in China, and 0.6% globally, and
trending down [page 12, 13]

\- Death rate under 7 is 0%, under 40 is 0.2%, under 50 is 0.4%

\- Almost 55% of people are asymptomatic entirely and not counted in the
fatality rate data due to lack of widespread systematic population testing

------
4cao
Perhaps I'm mistaken but to the extent that I've been following the
developments, it seems to me that practically all of the most insightful
information we have about this outbreak has come from outside the WHO, who
have been playing catch-up. The organization might end up being the virus's
most prominent victim.

